

AT&T to throttle data speeds for 'unlimited' hogs - stollercyrus
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_ATT_WIRELESS_DATA?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2011-07-29-17-28-10

======
glimcat
Hogs, or people who want to use the service they were sold?

Compared to much of the developed world, the USA has really poor
telecommunications services. Why do we need to go backwards?

